# Seeking Advice - Horizon 16" Classic v. Big Green Egg



## mmelrod (Apr 11, 2013)

I've narrowed my choice of a smoker to these two. I totally understand they're different designs however I'm torn between them. What has made my decision even harder is my cousin's recent acquisition of a Big Green Egg. He more or less introduced me to charcoal smoking on his weber kettle so I value his opinion (similar likes in food and BBQ), however I thought I'd ask the crowd a few questions that should help me make this decision.

1. Those of you that have used or do use the offset style smoker (similar quality build to Horizon), how often are you adding fuel to maintain consistent temperature over the course of a 6-8 smoke? Any issues with temperature leaks? (_While I want to be somewhat hands on while smoking I definitely don't want to babysit the smoker)_

2. Should I expect a difference in the flavor of the food I cook between 1/4" steel v. porcelain?

3. If I plan to use this smoker for daily charcoal grilling, does anyone have experience charcoal grilling with either of these? Definitely would like to know if anyone can tell me which one will heat up faster for charcoal grilling too.

4. Based on your experience, what can I expect on-going maintenance to be like, given I follow manufacturer recommendations and use a cover? Does one require more maintenance versus the other?

I've seen both of these smokers in person but I smoked/cooked on either of them. I was damn close to outright buying the Horizon until my cousin get his Egg.

Really appreciate the advice. Probably make for an interesting debate too.

Mike


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike,

For more than 2 decades I did everything on my 22.5 kettle  (still have it, just not sure when I will use it again....maybe a steak has a future??"  I am a recent convert to the offset smoker.  I just picked up a Horizon 20" RD a couple of weeks ago. 

As I sift through the many posts here, I really think that the choice of cooker you get needs to ift your personality/life style.  There is not one correct answer in my book.

For me, I intend to not even use charcoal in the cooker other than to get it started.  If I could get a fire going consistently with straight wood I wold do that, however I was never a boy scout.

After only a few cooks, and following the advice of this artice  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101  I have it down to about every 20-30 minutes to add wood. The time is really based on how big the sticks/chunks are that I am adding.  As for using charcoal, I would search for the Minion method and read a few article on that.  Compare those to what your cousin is doing with his egg and figure out which is best for you. 

One other thing to think about is how much you need/want to cook.  From the eggs I have seen, It seems to me you could cook more on the Horizon.  I know I have WAY more room than I normally need on the 20".  However, my cooker has already been requested for my nieces graduation party.

Wish I could help you with the maintenace quesiton.  however I think the egg would be easier to keep up??  I live in florida and we tend to get a littel bit of rain.  over time, Steel + Rain = Rust so I am sure to keep it covered, wired down, and painted/oiled as needed. 

For me, the extra time in cooking and maintenance is worth it as I prefer to cook with wood. 

Keep us updated on your decision.  Either way you go, I am sure you will be able to crank out great food!


----------



## themule69 (Apr 14, 2013)

mmelrod said:


> I've narrowed my choice of a smoker to these two. I totally understand they're different designs however I'm torn between them. What has made my decision even harder is my cousin's recent acquisition of a Big Green Egg. He more or less introduced me to charcoal smoking on his weber kettle so I value his opinion (similar likes in food and BBQ), however I thought I'd ask the crowd a few questions that should help me make this decision.
> 
> 1. Those of you that have used or do use the offset style smoker (similar quality build to Horizon), how often are you adding fuel to maintain consistent temperature over the course of a 6-8 smoke? Any issues with temperature leaks? (_While I want to be somewhat hands on while smoking I definitely don't want to babysit the smoker)_
> 
> ...


hi Mike

i have a small BGE as well as other grills and smokers including a weber kettle UDS . i have built and used large stick burners. the reason i bought the small BGE was i traveled for a living and i thought i could travel better with a small instead of a large or ex-large.

 as far as which will use less fuel with less hands on and less maintenance. i have to say BGE hands down. a 10lb bag of lump will last for several long smokes, verses 1 smoke with a metal smoker.  you can do low and slow. or you can do screaming hot 700+ deg steaks. you can light it and be cooking in about the same amount of time you can with gas.

just my .02

happy smoken.

David


----------



## tstalafuse (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike,

Just me, but I think TBJOEBBQ hit on it.  At the end of the day there really isn't a right choice as it will be your life style and how much you are going to use it.  The offsets use a lot more fuel and require tending a lot more than the BGE.  While the BGE isn't a set it and forget it by any means, it isn't nearly as intensive as the offset.  I just happen to like working in the yard and playing in the pool as part of tending the fire.    

I will toss out one other thing for you to consider.  While the offset can rust, they are really hard to break.  I know two people that have lost their BGEs to hail storms and another to poorly thrown baseball during a game of catch.  If you get a crack in a BGE, it is game over.  Here in N. Texas hail storms are just part of life and while we don't get baseball/softball size hail every year, it only takes one strike to take out the BGE whereas hail just bounces off of the offset.  If you can store and/or protect the BGE when not in use, they do have a lot of advantages.   

Tim


----------



## guinjames (Apr 14, 2013)

I have had many smokers over the years both horizontal and vertical even a Sparkman Ice Box made into a smoker. I now own a Vision Kamado Pro, comparable to the BGE, and it will be my last or another like it. Available from Home Depot the Vision comes with many of the options available on BGE for extra and also has an ash drawer where others require a specific tool to clean out ashes.

 Check one out, videos available on you tube.


----------



## mmelrod (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I went ahead and bought the Horizon this weekend from Bass Pro. I seasoned it on Saturday and cooked yesterday though no pics, sorry. Struggled to maintain consistent temperature but it's to be expected the first time so I'm looking forward to trial and error. I'll throw up some pics in the future.

Mike


----------



## edhopp1953 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been using my Horizon 20" for two years now. I love it. How often you need to add wood depends on the size of the wood. I use split logs of Mesquite or Hickory, and need to add another Log about every Hour or so. It also depends on Whether it is hot or cold outside.


----------



## djbrady33 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the 16" Horizon and love it. There is an initial learning curve on the right amount of charcoal or wood to use. I use one container of  lump charcoal in the chimney starter and then add 2-3 Hickory logs and then add one one or two every hour or so. I leave the smoke stack wide open and only adjust the side vent. I do use a cover I got from Horizon and it still looks like new after 5 months. Hail will not hurt the Horizon, it is built like a tank. What I like about the Horizon is you can smoke so many different things at the same time. You can have Brisket and Pork Butts going in the smoker and then cook Ribeyes or Burgers on the fire box. Also, I would recommend getting the convection plate to help regulate the temperature directly from the Horizon Factory at horizonbbqsmokersstore.com .


----------



## sandlapper (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a large Big Green Egg and to me nothing compares with it as far as ease of use and quality of cooking. I also have an Oklahoma Joe smoker with the fire box on one end and a smokestack on the other. While I use it from time to time I have always had trouble regulating the smoke, so that most of my cooking efforts come out looking almost blackened. I have sought much adice and tried many things all to little or no avail!! So the BGE is my favorite. One caution. A storm felled a tree on my first BGE and  cracked the case. My homeowners insurance wouldn't cover it and the BGE folk did not gaurantee against a tree falling on the cooker!! so I bought another!


----------



## ribwizzard (Apr 16, 2013)

Ive read that you already made your purchase, and I feel you made the wise choice.  The BGE style cookers are nice and can produce some good eats, but for real BBQ, you need to be able to burn wood and for that you need a pit style smoker.

I hope you enjoy the Horizon and post some pics so we can see your putting it to good use.


----------



## mmelrod (Apr 16, 2013)

Fully plan to post some pics soon. Just found a few places around the block from my apartment in downtown chicago that sell seasoned split wood. Need to get some of that for my next cook. Regulating temperature and smoke was a challenge but after additional reading I learned that depending on a mix of kingsford charcoal and chunks of lumpwood and apple wood just will not keep the temperature and smoke were I'll want it at.

Thanks again for the replies. Hoping to get another, longer cook in two weeks.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Ive read that you already made your purchase, and I feel you made the wise choice.  The BGE style cookers are nice and can produce some good eats, but for real BBQ, you need to be able to burn wood and for that you need a pit style smoker.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the Horizon and post some pics so we can see your putting it to good use.


for real BBQ you have to be able to burn wood? did i read that right?













butt 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013


















butt 4 tbs.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013


















uds 28.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 13, 2013


















brisket 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 22, 2013


















uds 38.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 13, 2013


















uds brisket 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 16, 2013






what about the MES? i bet better than half of the BBQ resturants in the country only use wood for smoke.

i also use a stick burner and it make great Q but i can do just as well with other heat sources.

not stepping on toes here. just my .02

happy smoken.

david


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 16, 2013)

Offsets use more fuel than the BGE would but offsets sure are fun to use and cook with. Too many times the enjoyment of using and learning how to use your grill is not figured into the equation.  I have a unique home made offset and ABSOLUTELY love it but that said you could put a kettle grill and a UDS in front of me and i'd be a happy camper....it would be all i would need for any of my BBQ and smoker needs.


----------



## katman (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got three eggs, a Backwoods Party, WSM, weber kettle, Weber Summit & Genesis, and I have had an offset stick burner.  If you like tending the fire, go with the stick burner, but don't believe you have to throw logs on the fire to make real BBQ!  Ya know, pellet grills use real wood to cook too!  Lump is carbonized wood.  And, if you really want to, you can use chunks of wood in an egg--it's just a lot of unnecessary work.  Strike the gasers above, and any of my cookers can be used to make excellent (or terrible) BBQ.  The eggs are probably the most cook-friendly. Get the fire going, load them up and plug in a guru.  Go to sleep, or go fishing.  A few pounds of lump will get you through some butts or brisket.  For good BBQ, it's not the cooker, it's the cook.


----------



## wingzofsteel (Apr 17, 2013)

mmelrod said:


> I've narrowed my choice of a smoker to these two. I totally understand they're different designs however I'm torn between them. What has made my decision even harder is my cousin's recent acquisition of a Big Green Egg. He more or less introduced me to charcoal smoking on his weber kettle so I value his opinion (similar likes in food and BBQ), however I thought I'd ask the crowd a few questions that should help me make this decision.
> 
> 1. Those of you that have used or do use the offset style smoker (similar quality build to Horizon), how often are you adding fuel to maintain consistent temperature over the course of a 6-8 smoke? Any issues with temperature leaks? (_While I want to be somewhat hands on while smoking I definitely don't want to babysit the smoker)_
> 
> ...


Since your cousin has a BGE why not get the horizon? Then you can offer some real value by way of comparison of the two.I owned a BGE for a few years, and quite frankly, it was too fragile, too heavy, and too little cooking surface for my liking. But, to each his own, lots of people like them.


----------



## rdownergarage (Apr 18, 2013)

I used propane on a side by side smoker. I have used charcoal for almost 2 years. sense I have converted to propane the heat Is super easy to control and the cook time got cut in half. I love the propane temp control over charcoal. charcoal is very hard to maintain temps. plus are more pron-ed to flair ups... hope this helps some of your needs... yes the charcoal smoker was a ugly drum smoker. heat on the bottom with a water pan then the food or meat your smoking. side by side smokers just seam TO ME much easier to control. yes mine is a home made side by side propane smoker. I made it out of a Weber grill....


----------



## ribwizzard (Apr 19, 2013)

I didnt mean to offend anyone with my comment about having to be able to burn wood for real BBQ.  I've had plenty of good eats off of a propane grill,  but....I am a Southern Boy...and when it comes to Judging what we down here consider to be "Real BBQ", you have to be able to burn real wood in order to create that.  This might be hard for someone to understand that has never experienced the kind of BBQ Im refering too, but it is something that just can not be done in a easy bake oven.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's some not real BBQ for ya... sheesh....













P1010010.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 15, 2013


















P1010009.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 15, 2013


















P1010010.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 2, 2013


















P1010007 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Feb 2, 2013


















porkkkk 006.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Nov 4, 2012


















huh 040.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Nov 4, 2012


















oct28-2012 020.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 29, 2012


















oct28-2012 019.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 29, 2012


















oct28-2012 017.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 29, 2012


----------



## themule69 (Apr 19, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Here's some not real BBQ for ya... sheesh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks real to me.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## themule69 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> I didnt mean to offend anyone with my comment about having to be able to burn wood for real BBQ.  I've had plenty of good eats off of a propane grill,  but....I am a Southern Boy...and when it comes to Judging what we down here consider to be "Real BBQ", you have to be able to burn real wood in order to create that.  This might be hard for someone to understand that has never experienced the kind of BBQ Im refering too, but it is something that just can not be done in a easy bake oven.


I to am from the south. i don't have to use sticks to make real bbq. you might drop by Memphis in May, their will be a lot of Kingsford there. someone will leave with awards. i bet some of them will have the blue bags.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 19, 2013)

I see we have a rift going on here pertaining to "real"  BBQ.   How about we change the "real" to the original type of BBQ?   Using lump charcoal is just about original imo..it's just that you're starting your cook w/ wood that has less creosote output.  When it comes down to it, it's all the same in the end because we are all using wood to create smoke, w/ stick burners it's more of an art to get to the finished product vs propane and wood chips/chunks.


----------



## ribwizzard (Apr 19, 2013)

No wounder Im getting beat up, just realized Im in the charcoal section.

Looks like good eats, not to shabby for charcoal. Hats off to ya!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh Boy!

.

.

.

I'm gonna jump in the shark cage here!

Now please don't anyone attack me 





. But I believe RibWizzard meant to say something like "Traditional" or something referring to how BBQ was done in the past, by using Hardwood Coals???

However, I am not going to say ones better or considered "Real" over the other but want to share my experience.

My pit does produce different results than my GOSM, yes sometimes more desirable for Meats Like Ribs and Pork, however My GOSM puts out better appetizers. My chix off the pit taste as good as the GOSM, but look much better coming off the GOSM than the pit. 

Anyhow with that said I use Gas, Electric, Wood, Lump and charcoal... it really depends on what I'm cooking.

Now back to our original post...

Mmelrod the offsets/pits/Reverse flows have a little bit of a learning curve. You're going to have to do a bit of researching here on SMF, for mods and such... you will be impressed at how many folks tweaked their pits to near perfection.

For now you can practice fire management when using wood and play around with your fuel sources.


----------



## ribwizzard (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess the "easy bake oven" comment stirred them up a little bit SQWIB,  sorry everyone, just having a little fun.

I use charcoal, propane, a light bulb in a welding rod cabinet, whatever, like SQUIB says, depending on what it is I'm cooking. But when its pork, and I want that beautiful amber color, and that sweet smoke flavor and really deep smoke ring , I'm going to fire up a wood burning pit!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> I guess the "easy bake oven" comment stirred them up a little bit SQWIB,  sorry everyone, just having a little fun.


Here's whats funny...to me anyway...

1. Of the 23 threads you started only 2 pertain to cooking... no finished pictures..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/search=&advanced=1&sort=lastupdate&order=descending&type=35&createdbyuserid[]=55772

2. Everybody knows that anything south of Gainesville is considered Ohio...

     Have a great day!!!

   Craig


----------



## ribwizzard (Apr 19, 2013)

Theres a competition in St Cloud next month, a little head to head comp. would make a fun thread, dont ya think.


----------



## johnbarclay (Apr 20, 2013)

I have BGE. I will try offsets.


----------



## fgaii (Apr 23, 2013)

I have had a large BGE for about a year and a half.  It's great for direct cooking as I get a nice sear on my steaks.  However, for smoking I haven't been able to get a nice intense flavor from it.  About ten years ago a friend of mine traded me a New Braunfels smoker for an Ugly Stick fishing pole, so he wouldn't have to move the NB to Arizona.  I have been smoking beef, chicken, and duck in the NB with great results.  Last summer I attempted to cold smoke (175 - 215 deg.F) salmon and albacore.  I was using apple wood for flavor, and Kingsford charcoal to regulate the heat

($5 for two 24lb bags is just too good to pass up).  I got great results but I had to babysit the fire every 15 - 20 min.  Since the duration of the smoke was 5 hours or more, it was a real PITA! 

I have since added a 16" convection plate and a heavy duty firegrate from Horizon Smokers.  I'm hoping this helps regulate the temperature in the main cooking chamber better.  If this doesn't work, I'm going for the Horizon Smokers 20" Ranger with the vertical chamber.  I had considered the 20" or 24" Marshall RD, but need the vertical chamber to cold smoke the fish.   Used a Weber kettle for over 30 years.  Have a Jenn-Air SST gas barbecue, largely abandoned.  Futzing around with a Landmann gas smoker.  Noticed that all of the competition smokers use wood.  Have the 18in Amazin Pellet Tube, but haven't tried it out yet.  Smokin' Meats has become an obsession!


----------



## themule69 (Apr 23, 2013)

fgaii said:


> I have had a large BGE for about a year and a half.  It's great for direct cooking as I get a nice sear on my steaks.  However, for smoking I haven't been able to get a nice intense flavor from it.  About ten years ago a friend of mine traded me a New Braunfels smoker for an Ugly Stick fishing pole, so he wouldn't have to move the NB to Arizona.  I have been smoking beef, chicken, and duck in the NB with great results.  Last summer I attempted to cold smoke (175 - 215 deg.F) salmon and albacore.  I was using apple wood for flavor, and Kingsford charcoal to regulate the heat
> 
> ($5 for two 24lb bags is just too good to pass up).  I got great results but I had to babysit the fire every 15 - 20 min.  Since the duration of the smoke was 5 hours or more, it was a real PITA!
> 
> I have since added a 16" convection plate and a heavy duty firegrate from Horizon Smokers.  I'm hoping this helps regulate the temperature in the main cooking chamber better.  If this doesn't work, I'm going for the Horizon Smokers 20" Ranger with the vertical chamber.  I had considered the 20" or 24" Marshall RD, but need the vertical chamber to cold smoke the fish.   Used a Weber kettle for over 30 years.  Have a Jenn-Air SST gas barbecue, largely abandoned.  Futzing around with a Landmann gas smoker.  Noticed that all of the competition smokers use wood.  Have the 18in Amazin Pellet Tube, but haven't tried it out yet.  Smokin' Meats has become an obsession!


hello fgaii

if you adjust the draft on the bottom of your BGE you can dial it down pretty low. as soon as you get to your target temp start cutting back on the air. air is what makes all grills/smokers get hot. not much air= not much heat. you are not cold smoking at 175 - 215 deg. you are slow smoking at that temp. you will love your  18"AMNPT. it will cold smoke or slow smoke really well.













butt 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013


















butt 4 tbs.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 10, 2013


















brisket on egg.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 22, 2013


















brisket on egg.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 22, 2013


















smoked turkey.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 17, 2013






happy smoken

david


----------



## themule69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Theres a competition in St Cloud next month, a little head to head comp. would make a fun thread, dont ya think.


to far north for me but post pics.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## ribwizzard (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, Ive been accused of not posting pics of BBQ, even though I thought I had, so here some from #19 build. Sorry I didnt stop to disect them, but when 50 plus hungry friends are ready to eat, you dont really think about those things.


----------



## goodtobeking (Apr 25, 2013)

You won't find a more flexible system than the Egg! Easy to control temp and long cooks as well as hot cooks.


----------



## goodtobeking (Apr 25, 2013)

If you can't get a good smoke in your egg - you are not using the right lump coal or wrong wood chunks. Everything I do gets a great smoke ring ans flavor.


----------



## guinjames (Apr 25, 2013)

I have cooked in every thing from a 55 gallon drum smoker to a Sparkman Ice Box converted to a smoker to both horizontal and upright smokers and have found nothing to surpass a kamado type cooker. A cooker is only as good as the cook. The original cost may be a bit higher, 

 but the ease of use, the economy of operating cost (far less charcoal and wood) and versatility a ceramic cooker (kamado) can't be beat in my humble opinion.


----------



## ribwizzard (Apr 26, 2013)

> but the ease of use, the economy of operating cost (far less charcoal and wood) and versatility a ceramic cooker (kamado) can't be beat in my humble opinion


Totally agree, and if your looking for something to do an occasional slab or roast on the patio, I would also recommend one.

But please, with out upsetting too many people again, let me point out a couple of the "cons": Just in the interest of helping to inform people weighing the decision on either unit.

The shape and size that makes this cooker efficient is also a limiting factor on the amount of food its capable of producing during a cooking cycles. Especially when doing items like slabs of ribs where you need a lot of sq. inch of cooking surface.  An off set style smoker will have the advantage there.

Another advantage of the off set style is the capability to re load fuel with out disturbing the cooking cycle. The komado style has a very long cooking cycle , but the off set style is indefinite. But will use more fuel per hr.

Wouldn't it be nice to have the best of both worlds? An offset style with the thermal qualities of the komado?  Why isn't anyone building one?


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 26, 2013)

i have the large size BGE...love it to death...made some killer ribs, pork shoulders, brisket, chicken, steak, veggies, sausages.....you name it...holds heat like a champ...did an overnight shoulder at 225-250 all night a zero degrees with no issues


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2013)

guinjames said:


> I have cooked in every thing from a 55 gallon drum smoker to a Sparkman Ice Box converted to a smoker to both horizontal and upright smokers and have found nothing to surpass a kamado type cooker. A cooker is only as good as the cook. The original cost may be a bit higher,
> 
> but the ease of use, the economy of operating cost (far less charcoal and wood) and versatility a ceramic cooker (kamado) can't be beat in my humble opinion.


That's what i thought until i saw the onyx oven, way more capacity, super insulated, easy access to the charcoal and can cook for like 60 hours on a load of charcoal @ 250....and they work w/ their temp controllers.  Spendy price tag of around $ 1100 but has twice the capacity of the x large BGE.   When i have an extra grand burning a hole in my pocket i might just get one.


----------



## goodtobeking (Apr 26, 2013)

Ribwizard - I have the XL BGE and have no problem doing 8 racks of ribs, 20 pounds of salmon, or 30 - 40 pounds of pork at one cook. It burns easily to 20 hours plus and if I can't cook it in that period of time I'm not interested.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 26, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> That's what i thought until i saw the onyx oven, way more capacity, super insulated, easy access to the charcoal and can cook for like 60 hours on a load of charcoal @ 250....and they work w/ their temp controllers.  Spendy price tag of around $ 1100 but has twice the capacity of the x large BGE.   When i have an extra grand burning a hole in my pocket i might just get one.


what are you going to cook for 60 hours @ 250 deg?

happy egg owner. i also have a stick burner. egg gets a lot more use.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## themule69 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Totally agree, and if your looking for something to do an occasional slab or roast on the patio, I would also recommend one. I AM NOT A CATERER.
> 
> But please, with out upsetting too many people again, let me point out a couple of the "cons": Just in the interest of helping to inform people weighing the decision on either unit.
> 
> ...


HAPPY SMOKEN.

DAVID


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2013)

themule69 said:


> what are you going to cook for 60 hours @ 250 deg?
> 
> happy egg owner. i also have a stick burner. egg gets a lot more use.
> 
> ...


LOL, just puts efficiency in perspective.  David, i just got my 55 gallon drum today and will be starting the transformation into my not so ugly smoker soon(hopefully not ugly)....very excited


----------



## themule69 (Apr 26, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> LOL, just puts efficiency in perspective.  David, i just got my 55 gallon drum today and will be starting the transformation into my not so ugly smoker soon(hopefully not ugly)....very excited


this is a link to my uds build with divorced smoke box.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...divorced-smoke-chamber-for-amnps-lots-of-pics  so far it cooks great. remember to post pics of your build.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## dewetha (Apr 26, 2013)

best of both worlds? What about a backwoods or pitmaker? I spend too much time looking for my smoker.:)


----------



## ribwizzard (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ribwizzard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 27, 2013)

^^^^^I see we have the king of the pit in this thread.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.^^^^    What would the original folks say that dug pits and smoked meats over them say to the yahoo's that have to use big steel containers and ATC's?     I wish we all could be 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  smokers!    lol


----------



## ski-freak (Apr 27, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Totally agree, and if your looking for something to do an occasional slab or roast on the patio, I would also recommend one.
> 
> But please, with out upsetting too many people again, let me point out a couple of the "cons": Just in the interest of helping to inform people weighing the decision on either unit.
> 
> ...


These are great points!

I have a larger offset firebox smoker/grill - 20" X 40" Indirect Heat Cooking Chamber PLUS 20" X 20" Fire Box and Direct Searing/Grilling Chamber. I can grill steaks/pork-chops/corn-on-the-cob/asparagus in under 10 minutes on the cooking grate in my Fire Box on the same Direct Searing/Grilling Surface Area as a 22.5 Weber Kettle, WHILE I concurrently have a low/slow smoke going on in my Indirect Heat Cooking Chamber with briskets/turkey-breasts/ribs. This allows me to cook dinner while I'm smoking other food for the week. I can also add different aromatic smoke-wood sticks/chunks at different times during a low/slow smoke without having to take anything apart, remove what I'm smoking, etc., as I would with an egg/kamado style cooker. Yet, the egg/kamado style cookers clearly have their own strengths as well, such as being well insulated and weather independent, efficient/economical to operate for small quantities, and flexible for different types of cooking operations (albeit only supporting one type of cooking operation at a time).


----------



## mmelrod (Jun 10, 2013)

I got a chance to use both of these smokers within the past week.

- The biggest difference I noticed was the amount of fuel / food management. The Egg was pretty darn close to as much hands free cooking as can be desired. This past week I cooked a 6 lb pork shoulder on a standard issue Green Egg and 12 full racks of ribs on my Horizon 16" classic.

While I am still learning the proper fuel + damper control setup I am very happy with the amount of hands on cooking. I was able to spend ample time with my fellow party goers and produce a solid cook. 

- Since I personally prefer a bit more smoke flavor to my cook I tend to cook this way for everyone. Some of the party goers prefer less smoke. The takeaway from this cook was that the smoke flavor was spot on. I used a combination of Hickory and Apple stickwood. 

- damper / heat control was easy enough on both. Obviously the Egg is much easier to maintain heat longer. 

- cooking space was a huge PRO for the horizon. I smoked 12 full racks of ribs on my horizon. Definitely would have been a challenge on the Egg. 

Can't think of any other details that stood out.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)

mmelrod said:


> I got a chance to use both of these smokers within the past week.
> 
> - The biggest difference I noticed was the amount of fuel / food management. The Egg was pretty darn close to as much hands free cooking as can be desired. This past week I cooked a 6 lb pork shoulder on a standard issue Green Egg and 12 full racks of ribs on my Horizon 16" classic.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmelrod (Jun 10, 2013)

pic from the ribs (posted on the main message board too), the other half of the ribs are on a weber. Just dont have a finished product picture (drank too much to remember to take pics). Working to get pics of the shoulder. 













IMAG0014_ZOE006_SHOT.jpg



__ mmelrod
__ Jun 10, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 10, 2013)

mmelrod , hello and welcome .  I'm not going to try to persuade you either way; I will say that the reason I enjoy my kind of smoking is the necessity of tending the fire ( hands on cooking , from beginning to end.) I will someday settle on a set-n-forget model as Winters wear on me.

However if you would rather have less "babysitting" in your cooking , I suggest going the BGE.

I agree they are a great way of cooking ( and would welcome one if offered) , but my love of setting outside with a good Drink ,having a long conversation with a Friend and tending my Smoker , is just the beauty of having a BBQ, whether it is just Hot Dogs or Brisket , the long slow smoking does something to food that quicker methods lack.

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## mmelrod (Jun 10, 2013)

pics of the shoulder on the BGE


----------



## rickw (Jun 10, 2013)

OP. If you are ever down this way (Wilmington) I have a guy you can get some nice seasoned wood from. He has oak, cherry and mulberry all the time. 

I too have a Horizon, it's a deluxe 20". Been cooking on it for 5 or 6 years, makes wonderful bbq.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)

tstalafuse said:


> Mike,
> 
> Just me, but I think TBJOEBBQ hit on it.  At the end of the day there really isn't a right choice as it will be your life style and how much you are going to use it.  The offsets use a lot more fuel and require tending a lot more than the BGE.  While the BGE isn't a set it and forget it by any means, it isn't nearly as intensive as the offset.  I just happen to like working in the yard and playing in the pool as part of tending the fire.
> 
> ...


I have had 2 roofs replaced by hail. Since I got my BGE. No damage to the BGE. If you get hail big enough to break a BGE. You have enough damage to your house to cover your deductable. So add the BGE to the claim.

David


----------



## mmelrod (Mar 24, 2014)

Thought I would provide some feedback on this topic since I've been using the Horizon for going on 10 months. What really drove me to write a follow up was my smoke yesterday. I smoked 3 full racks of baby back ribs. My goal was to cook hot and fast, around a 3 hour cook time. Now I am based in NE Ohio and yesterday was mighty cold. About one hour into the cook my fire went out. I restarted it and again it went out roughly one hour later. Ok so looks like a disaster of a cook right? Well, the ribs turned out pretty damn well and my total cook time, with meat resting time, was just around 4 hours. 

Ok so after 10 months of using this guy I still find myself struggling to manage the fire to fuel ratio. Definitely just my struggles and less the smoker but I find myself wondering if the hands-off approach the BGE offers is more pleasing.  The flavor of the ribs, fish, steaks, pork, etc. cooked on the Horizon have all been superb. I chalk this up to the quality design and treating it like a cast iron skillet. My in-laws weren't big on BBQ but I have them all loving BBQ now. A lot of the flavor comes from the smoker and its ability to retain flavor from previous smokes. 

Maintenance isn't too burdensome and rusting isn't an issue so long as you keep it out of the rain or snow. I just spray the inside cooking grates with PAM as well as the internal side walls and door covers. When it is not being used it is covered almost entirely. 

I have found that having the large cooking space on the Horizon is ideal for my style of BBQ'ing. I end up cooking for 10+ people on average and sometimes BBQ multiple types of meat. For example I smoked 50+ chicken drumsticks on Superbowl Sunday and filled up the entire main chamber. A BGE would not have been able to accommodate all of these at one time, ok maybe the XL BGE. Point being, the large cooking/smoking space is a huge benefit of this style smoker when you're cooking for a lot people. 

I am looking forward to a full spring/summer of cooking on the Horizon. I suspect I will find a reason to buy a BGE but that is a long way off. 

Mike


----------



## ryeguy45 (Jul 29, 2014)

i cannot see spending that much money for something that small.


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 29, 2014)

BGE = Way too expensive.


----------



## urnmor (Jul 29, 2014)

I just recently joined this forum however I own 2 BGEs and have been cooking on the them for over seven years in the heat, the rain and the snow.  Am I an expert no but I can shed some light on two of the questions asked in the initial post. 

3. If I plan to use this smoker for daily charcoal grilling, does anyone have experience charcoal grilling with either of these? Definitely would like to know if anyone can tell me which one will heat up faster for charcoal grilling too.

I usually light the eggs about 30 minutes ahead on when I will place the food on the grill.  This gives the temp in the egg a chance to stabilize.  Also be very careful when you first open the egg after it is lit as you can have a flashback.  I use welder gloves  to protect and open it very slowly to allow the smoke to disipitate.  

4. Based on your experience, what can I expect on-going maintenance to be like, given I follow manufacturer recommendations and use a cover? Does one require more maintenance versus the other?  

I do very little maintenance and do not have any covers for them.  They have held up very well over the years.  Every now and then I will do a high heat cleaning where I allow the egg to get very very hot to clean the inside and I vacumn when the ash gets to high.  However one must becareful when moving the egg or taking out the insides because they are made of ceramic and can crack easily. After tim the seal between the base and the lid might wear out but I have not found that to be a problem when cooking.  I also use BBQ guru to control the heat for long slow cooks.

Hope this helps


----------



## neumsky1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Love it!:yahoo:


----------



## neumsky1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Love it!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## cgrose60 (Jul 30, 2014)

Couldn't help noticing the fish hanging in your post, did you smoke them? I can remember having smoked chubs when I was a kid that my father would pick up at a fish market on Foster Ave.in Chicago every once in a while, it was such a treat!


----------



## pulsar (Jul 31, 2014)

Here is my take on all this.  Buy the best type smoker you can afford.  (There is no problem reaching your dollar limit.)  That said, you never see a real or amateur pit master using a Green Egg.  At least I have never seen one.  To me, that is a product for someone living in NYC.  My take on horizontal grills is, they are semi toys if inexpensive and yes, they can be somewhat improved, but what makes them weak is the fact their metal is so thin.  This means temperatures are hard to stabilize.  Yes, you can plug the leaks and this helps, but you can't ever fix the fact the metal is thin.  However, if you are on a budget, you can get by and make some decent BBQ after a lot of trial and error on how to get by it's deficiencies. To be very frank and honest, I'd buy a Weber Smokey Mountain bullet smoker for a modest priced smoker.  There have been a lot of Pro Pit Masters that have used them.  I have three of them and love them.  Parts are readably available and they work very well.  The metal is somewhat thin but heat moves up.  Also the unit has porcelain parts to it.  The lifespan is long.  Yes,  I have tried the cheaper $35 to $100 bullet smokers but they don't have proper draft control and it's very hard to regulate their heat.  I don't like them at all.  So the bottom line to all this is:  I would invest in a Weber Bullet smoker before buying an inexpensive horizontal smoker.  Yes if I had  big bucks I'd go for a very well made thick horizontal unit..  But, the Weber bullet is fantastic and once you owned one, you would agree with what I have to say.  You can smoke some really fantastic BBQ on a Weber Bullet as some pros have shown to be true.  Leave the Egg for those from NYC.  I realize there will be plenty of folks saying I am crazy.  However, Pros use very expensive smokers and if they use something less, it most likely would be a Weber Smokey Mountain.  (The larger diameter one is really nice as the meat is not touching the dome.)  When did you ever see a pro using a thin horizontal smoker or an Egg?  If I were you, I'd be interested in what a pro would use.

Lee

Houston, TX


----------



## neumsky1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Culinary Partners
The EGG is an invaluable “tool of the trade” in some of the most prominent and highly rated restaurants around the world …

While the Big Green Egg is widely known as The Ultimate Cooking Experience for backyard cooks and grilling aficionados, the EGG has also become an invaluable “tool of the trade” for top chefs in some of the most acclaimed restaurants around the world.
Award-winning chefs are enhancing the culinary experience and expanding their menus by adding the unique versatility of the Big Green Egg to their lineup … and in many cases, their EGGs are prominently positioned in the main kitchen as a perfect companion to their commercial cooking surfaces!
We are proud to highlight a few of our Culinary Partners … so check the list to see if there is a Big Green Egg Culinary Partner restaurant in your area and make plans to experience the results for yourself.
Many of our Culinary Partners have been featured in our Culinary Profile publications and the LifeStyle Magazine
Visit our Publication Page to learn more
Sergio Herman, Oud Sluis | Sluis, The Netherlands
Bertus Basson, Overture | Stellenbosch, South Africa
Daniel Clifford, Midsummer House | Cambridge, England
Kevin Rathbun, Kevin Rathbun Steak | Atlanta, Georgia
Kevin Rathbun, KR SteakBar | Atlanta, Georgia
Jonnie Boer, De Librije | Zwolle, The Netherlands
Todd Mussman, Muss & Turner’s | Vinings, Georgia
Donna Dooher, Mildred’s Temple Kitchen | Toronto, Ontario
Kieren Steinborn-Busse, Swan at Shakespeare’s Globe | London, England
Restaurant Bij Teus | Houten, The Netherlands
Chef Rusty Bowers, Pine Street Market | Avondale Estates, Georgia
Gog Magog Hills Farm Shop and Butcher | Cambridge, England
Kookstudio Franse Stap | The Hague, Netherlands
Click here for a list of dealers who offer Big Green Egg cooking classes
A sampling of restaurants and venues featuring EGG menu items:

Georgia
A Divine Event | Event catering at ADivineEvent.com
Happy Belly Food Truck | Check locations at HappyBellyTruck.com
The Catch | Albany
Harvest Moon | Albany
Henry Campbell’s Steak House | Albany
Merry Acres Inn | Albany
57th Fighter Group Restaurant, Chefs Dennis Davis & Gregg Herndon | Atlanta
Double Zero Napoletana | Atlanta
Four Seasons Hotel, Robert Gerstenecker | Atlanta
Haven Restaurant, Chef Stephen Herman | Atlanta
Kevin Rathbun Steak, Kevin Rathbun | Atlanta
KR SteakBar, Kevin Rathbun | Atlanta
Local Three Kitchen and Bar, Todd Mussman | Atlanta
Chef Joshua Carden, Mandarin Oriental | Atlanta
Muss & Turner’s, Todd Mussman | Atlanta
Ray’s on the Creek | Atlanta
Rosebud, Chef Ron Eyester | Atlanta
Sage Woodfire Tavern | Atlanta
Serpas True Food, Chef Scott Serpas | Atlanta
The Shed at Glenwood, Chef Todd Richards | Atlanta
Southbound | Chamblee
Smokin’ Gold BBQ | Dahlonega
Leon’s Full Service | Decatur
No. 246, Chef Drew Belline | Decatur
Oak Grove Market | Decatur
Sugo Kitchen | Johns Creek
Natalia’s Restaurant, Chef Natalia Del Basso | Macon
Twang, Chefs Jerry and Tori Jennings and Paul and Tatum Findley | Macon
Southern Ground Social Club | Senoia
Indiana
JJ Boston, Chef JJ’s Backyard | Indianapolis, Indiana
Illinois
Carmichael’s Chicago Steak House, Chef Dean Eliacostos | Chicago
Real Urban Barbeque, Chef Jeff Shapiro | Highland Park
Real Urban Barbeque, Chef Jeff Shapiro | Vernon Hills
Kentucky
Sage Garden Café | Frankfort
Corbett’s – An American Place | Louisville
Equus | Louisville
The Village Anchor Pub & Roost | Louisville
Maryland
Johnny Boy’s Ribs, Chef Jimmy Stewart | La Plata
Mississippi
Bin 612 | Starkville
Ohio
Edgar’s, Chef Glenn Gillespie | Akron
Abrio’s Brick Oven | Athens
4 Mile Bakery and Fireplace | Jackson
New York
Mambo! Mission Style Burritos | Coxsackie
Pastabilities | Syracuse
North Carolina
Barrington’s Restaurant | Charlotte
Good Food on Montford | Charlotte
Stagioni | Charlotte
South Carolina
Ted’s Butcherblock | Charleston
South Dakota
The Schnitz | Menno
Tennessee
The Choppin’ Block | Clarksville
Stones River Grill | Murfreesboro
Texas
Grady’s Line Camp, Chef Grady Spears | Tolar, Texas
Washington
Trattoria Cuoco | Seattle, Washington
South Africa
Le Quartier Francais, Margot Janse | Franschoek, South Africa
The Food Barn, Franck Dangeroux | Cape Town, South Africa
Bread and Wine, Neil Jewell | Franschoek, South Africa

Just to name a few!


----------



## pulsar (Jul 31, 2014)

These are all Chefs and most likely wear white shoes and hardly speak English!  Most believe using Liquid Smoke on meat and then putting it into an oven is just fine.  For me,  I listen to Pit Masters, and not Chefs with a lisp!  I still say Green Eggs are for people from NYC or from the Left Coast.

Lee

Houston, Texas


----------



## neumsky1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry ....a lot of them started their backgrounds on the trail. And most of them aren't frenchys as you put it. I don't think you have any experience with an egg! Notice all the southern boys as tho geographical location makes a difference. And they cook oh so much more than butts & briskets!


----------



## pulsar (Jul 31, 2014)

All I can say is you probably think airline food is great too!

Lee

Houston, Texas

(Home of real BBQ)


----------



## neumsky1 (Jul 31, 2014)

I sir have traveled for 37 years...and believe me I've tried more fine cuisine than you.


----------



## pulsar (Jul 31, 2014)

Could be true, and then maybe not.  However, one thing is certain, you know little about BBQ and smoking meat.

Lee

Houston


----------



## neumsky1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wood & air...what is there to know?  :76:


----------



## pulsar (Jul 31, 2014)

Yea, I know.  It's kind of like driving an airplane.  All you need is a walnut on a string.


----------



## neumsky1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Can sense you have a lot of experience in that also!


----------



## pulsar (Jul 31, 2014)

You better believe it!  I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express once!

Lee

Houston

(Center of the Universe for BBQ)


----------



## jshillin (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not sure why you guys knock the BGE or any other ceramic grill so much.  I have had several smokers over the years in a few shapes & sizes.  I purchased a BGE a few months back and I have since got rid of all of my other charcoal grills & smokers.  The only thing I have left is my Weber gas grill and I'm not sure I'm keeping it...   The heat and moisture retention if great and it's as close to set it and forget as I've came across with no external controllers.  I loaded it up with lump this morning and it's held steady temp all day with my pork butt on for a party tonight.


----------



## neumsky1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm starting to realize that some...are really basing their judgement on looks...not performance! JShillin...you made a geat choice!


----------



## pulsar (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Green Egg Cookers are for New York and California Queers!  No man in his right mind would use such a piece of crap!

Real men use real smokers!

Pulsar

Houston, Texas


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 2, 2014)

pulsar said:


> Big Green Egg Cookers are for New York and California Queers!  No man in his right mind would use such a piece of crap!
> 
> Real men use real smokers!
> 
> ...


@pulsar, In my opinion, it is a lack of good judgement to judge others based only on their own likes or dislikes for a  certain smoker. I own a BGE as well as about 10 other smokers of different shapes, sizes and types and I enjoy using all of them.

I could just as easily say that real men do not like blue.. that would be a really bad mis-judgement and would only serve to show my lack of good judgement.

I say all of this in defense of the great folks on this forum who DO use Big Green Eggs and I can assure you that it does nothing to make them less of a man or less of a chef.

I take it that you do not like the BGE, I suggest you don't use it. There are many of us who do like the BGE and all manner of ceramic cookers and we will continue to make amazing food on them.


----------

